# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Cili film ju ka turbulluar me shume?

## Henri

*Lulka  
(9/23/01 12:31:52 pm)
Cili film ju ka turbulluar me shume?*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E kam fjalen per twisted movies, filma jo horror te tipit Elm Street por filma qe te turbullojne mendjen dhe te lene ate shijen e athet te frikes ne goje.

Une do permendja "The Kingdom" dhe "Rosemary's baby"

Nqs ndonje i ka pare keto me lart ose ka ndermend t'i shóhe te me beje nje ze per te shkembyer eksperiencat. Do isha kurioze te dija kendveshtrimet e mundeshme per te njejtin film nga njerez te ndryshem

Jeni te mirepritur te vini ndonje titull tjeter ketu qe i pergjigjet temes


*kullaqi
(9/24/01 3:28:59 pm)
Re: trubull*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 eshte nje film me cameron diaz dhe cristian slater ja harrova titullin. eshte shume disturbing. 

prit se tani mu kujtua nje tjeter. arlington road me jeff bridge 



*katana101
(9/25/01 7:51:46 am)
arlington road*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 sa mire e gjete dhe ai eshte nje film qe me ka pelqyer shume. me te vertete trubullues. its one of the few movies who doesn't apply the hollywoodian formula of happy endings 

*Lulka  
(9/25/01 12:35:06 pm)
Re: arlington road*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Arlington Road eshte shume i bukur. Rosemary's baby eshte nga Polansky (Kulla te vdiqa po nenqeshe edhe nje here) Eshte shkruar me duket kur i vrane gruan shtatezene ne shtepine e tij. Po ne kete kóhe pasoi dhe "China Town" 
Rosemary ishte e sapomartuar dhe me gjithe te shoqin marrin shtepi ne nje apartament banori i meparshem i te cilit kish vdekur ne menyre te dyshimte. Kaq se nuk dua te tregoj gjithe ngjarjen, pasi i humbet bukuria. Po te duash ta shóhesh e bisedojme me pas. Gjithashtu "Shallow Grave" eshte nje film qe duhet pare me doemos. Eshte interesant.



*Torollaku
(9/25/01 9:02:30 pm)
 Re: Spilbergu*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Lista e Shindlerit" dhe "Shpetimi i ushtarit Rajan" jane dy filmat qe me kane turbulluar me shume."Lista" sepse mu kujtua vetja kur isha ne Shqiperi dhe e vetmja gje qe nuk hoqi familja ime ishin furrat e djegies, te tjerat komunistet i bene me shume se nazistet tek ne."Shpetimi i ushtarit Rajan" eshte nje veper fantastike, antimìlìtariste.Kush shikon 30 minuteshin e pare te filmit nuk i vjen te kapi me arme me dore.Ndofta shume prej bashkebiseduesve te mi e kane pare "Shpetimin" ne rruget e Shqiperise ne 1997 dhe nuk u ben pershtypje, por mua me la mbresa te medha ky film. 

*NITroshi969
(9/28/01 6:43:56 am)
Re*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Enderrat eshte filmi qe me ka shkaktuar me shume orteqe.
Nese dikush e ka pare, ose do te dije rreth tije jam gati tja sqaroj, dhe pastaj te ndajme bashke eksperiencat. 


*ReEdD  
(9/28/01 10:33:34 pm)
Re*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Torrollak po filmin "Enemy at the gate" a e ke pare? Sidomos 30 minuteshi i pare. 

*Dr Rieux
(9/29/01 5:59:07 am)
Very bad things*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Cameron Diaz dhe Cristian Slater ne "Very bas things". Nje film komedi qe permbledh si pa dashje gjashte vrasje dhe dy paralizime. Humori arrin kulmin kur heronjte e filmit pasi kane prere copa copa trupat e dy viktimave te para per ti futur ne valixhe dhe nxjerre jashte hotelit (njekóhesisht vendvrasjes), para se ti varrosin qemtojne pjeset e trupave.
Kurse une prisja ndonje komedi te tipit "There's something about Mary". 


*Torollaku
(10/1/01 12:16:27 am)
Re: RedEd-it*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Po e kam pare, shume fantastik.Eshte "pergjigjja" evropiane ndaj "Shpetimit te ushtarit Rajan".Megjithese filmi "Enemy at the gates" eshte bazuar mbi fakte te verteta historike(personazhet kane ekzistuar ne te vertete) perseri nuk i shpetoi klisheve komerciale. Fundi i vertete i snajperit Vasili Zajcev ishte ne internim dhe mbasi ishte shpallur Hero i BRSS dhe i plagosur rende ne lufte!!! Historikisht vajzen te cilen ai dashuron ne film , ai kujtoi se ajo ishte vrare dhe jane takuar me vone mbas 15 vjetesh.
Gjithashtu skena finale e filmit ku ai vret snajperin gjerman ne nje skene te tipit cowboys- western nuk eshte reale. Ngjarja e vertete eshte kjo: menjehere mbasi gjermani qelloi dhe vrau komisarin Danillov, ndihmesin e Zajcev-it, iu zbulua pozicioni ku ishte: i fshehur nen llamarinat e nje fabrike te rrenuar me pushken e futur ne nje gezhoje artilerie qe ti fshihte flaken e te shtenes.Syri i Zajcevit e kapi se ku ishte dhe e qelloi duke e goditur ne syrin e djathte, mbasi plumbi kishte kaluar nga dylbia e pushkes se gjermanit!!! E gjithe kjo zgjati 3 sekonda.
Pershendetje Toro.

----------


## Henri

*brari
(10/4/01 4:40:02 pm)
Turbulliada...*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Filmat te turbullojne por dokumentaret me shume..
Psh nji dokumentar ku dy njerez shprehin ca gjera qe i mendojne e i mendojne dhe mezi i thone..sa e veshtire eshte..óhhh..
ehh more Miq te dashur turbullimet jane lloje lloje..
Ka lumenj te turbulluar..qe vijne me rrembim e shembin shkembinj e lisa e i marrin perpara si te jene levozhga arrash..
Ka dhe turbullime zemrash qe shkaktóhen nga dy tre fjale.te tjeshta..por..hmm
Keto pamje e Lumenjve i jep dhe CNN-ni por turbullimet e zemrave kush i jep??

me turbullove o turbulluse me turbullove
pa dallg te turbullta nga turbullimat 
dhe isha vec nji shelg buze lumit tend
qe kujtoja se rrenjet i kam te forta
por erdhen ca fjale si zogj shtetgtare
dhe pak caste mbi deget e mija ciceruan
e bregu u shemb e si vjosa ne vjesht
me rrenj e dege me degdis ne detin e terbuar..

lol. 

*Enip  
(10/23/01 2:17:00 am)
Re:*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nje nga filmat qe mund te me kete turbulluar eshte dhe Scream 1
Por ai qe ka shkaktuar tek mua dy efekte si ate te turbullimit,por dhe te adhurimit si film ka qene SEVEN me Brad Pitt & Morgan Freeman.O zot mund ta kem pare mbi 10 here dhe e adhuroj si film,me ka pelqyer shume dhe ana e realizimit dhe skenat,kryesishte te zhvilluara ne nje mot te nxirre,me rrebeshe shiu,me nje ndriçim te paket dhe qe te krijon gjate ndjekjes se ngjarjeve ankth... 

*Thunderboy21
(10/24/01 4:43:53 pm)
po shtoj dhe tre filma te tjere pak a shume turbullues*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 American Histori x, Blow dhe Get Carter 

*E Tmerrrrshme
(11/2/01 3:42:35 pm)
Medea*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Medea- 1970, Directed by Pasolini (not the later Danish version which is a failure). 

This movie is better than the book or The play, beautiful scenery, very few words(could become boring if your level of absorption has not pased the "abetare" stage). Maria Callas proved that her genius goes beyond opera. 

Pasolini builds you up and drops you suddenly (sa te duket se stomaku te eshte mbushur me ajer dhe ka ndermend te shpertheje) all throughout the movie. Especially in the begining the few-worded, pagan ritual of sacrifice which starts out as smth innocent and deeply religious and very quickly turns horrific. Gotta love those pagans!! 

Lere pastaj ate pjesen kur copat e trupit te vellait shperndahen ne rruget me pluhur, ja nje koke, ja tre brinje atje tej, ja kyci kembes se djathte......

Bobobobobo sa shume qe me frymezove Lulke...


*NinoMyName
(1/7/02 11:22:56 am)
Re: Cili film ju ka turbulluar me shume?*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nje nga filmat qe me ka turbulluar eshte SEVEN me Brad Pitt & Morgan Freemann,por dhe Scream 1 -Geile Film 

*pinoku
(1/16/02 11:34:53 am)
 Cili film ju ka turbulluar me shume?*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kush nga ju e ka pare Kampionin e nuk ka qare???? 



*shejtane
(1/25/02 9:43:01 am)
Re: Cili film ju ka turbulluar me shume?*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pearl Harbor ka qene filmi me me sukses :buzeqeshje:  dhe filmi qe me ka turbulluar me shume si zemren ashtu dhe menjen shifeni nese se keni pa :buzeqeshje:  

*Heneza
(2/17/02 8:41:44 pm)
Re:* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"komisari i drites"  :buzeqeshje:  

*Lulka  
(2/18/02 1:12:41 pm)
Re:* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Antonia's line". E pashe mbreme. Hidhini nje sy. E de, eee, per vajzat e forumit e kam fjalen.

----------


## Henri

*Keshtu Foli Z
(3/20/02 4:23:06 pm)
"Trouble every day"*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Filmi i fundit i regjizores Franceze, Claire Denis eshte aq turbullues sa ne kinemane ku e pashe une gjysma e spektatoreve iken nga gjysma e filmit. Filmi trajton temen e kanibalizmit seksual dhe skenat jane aq grafike sa dhe une u bera gati te ikja me ata te tjeret, po kurioziteti s'me la dhe ndejta deri ne fund. S'ja keshilloj njeriu ta shóhi po nqs ndonjeri prej jush ktu ka nonji sick mind dhe stomak te forte nuk ju ndaloj. Akoma s'me hiqet nga mendja. 



*JIMMY 0000
(3/24/02 1:58:11 pm)
film shock*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ...Natural Born Killers from O.stone
Arancia Meccanica di S.Kubrick. 

*liliella
(3/24/02 2:55:27 pm)
Re: film shock*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 arancia meccanica = clockwork orange 
adaptuar nga libri i anthony burgess "A clockwork orange" 
motra ime qe e ka permendur dhe me pare filmin ne kete teme spushon duke thene " kubrik eshte mjeshter per realizimin e filmit, po libri i burgess eshte shume me i arritur" 

*JIMMY 0000
(3/25/02 4:42:10 am)
Liliella...*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ...Kubrick eshte nje kollos i kinematografise boterore,edhe pse jo shume i cilesuar po nga kjo kritike boterore..pasi filmat e tij ishin teper filozofik,psikollogjik dhe kishin te benin pak me sensin komercial te parimit Hollyvudian...pra filma per nje elite ,per nje publik qe mediton dhe rikuperon pastaj origjinalitetin e mendimit...sa per librin se kam lexuar me vjen keq,por kam lexuar se O.Stone pra filmi i permendur me lart ng J.,eshte cilesuar si nje nga ndjekesit e shock-ut kinematografik...(une nuk mendoj se ska edhe filma te tjere por,kur behet fjale per regjizore te atij kalibri..kuptóhet), pas filmit te Kubrick ne 71.Tek filmi N.B.Killers shikóhet dhe mjeshteria e Quentin Tarantino.
Perqafime Liliella dhe motres tende shume te mire.... 

*AlbionLine  
(3/30/02 6:45:03 pm)
Re: Cili film ju ka turbulluar me shume?*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Dangerous Liaisons (Drama)
Trille me ndjenjen e dashurise, filem prekes, mjaft domethenes ne thelb. Ju sygjeroj qe ta shikoni, dhe te ndajme bashk emocionet qe te fal ky filem.
------------------------------------------------------------


Dangerous Liaisons 
1988 - USA - 120 min. - Feature, Color 
AMG Rating *****
Director Stephen Frears 
Genre/Type Drama, Period Film, Romantic Drama, Erotic Drama 
Flags Sexual Situations, Explicit Language, Adult Situations, Nudity, Violence, Not For Children 
MPAA Rating R 
From book by Choderlos de Laclos, Francois 
From book Les Liaisons Dangereuses 
From play by Hampton, Christopher 
From play Les Liaisons Dangereuses 
Sound by Dolby 
Produced by Lorimar Film Entertainment / NFH Limited / Warner Bros. 
Release Dec 21, 1988 (USA) 

-----------------------------------------------------------

French author Francois Choderlos de Laclos' 1782 novel Les Liasons Dangeureuses has been adapted for stage and screen several times over the past century; 1988's Dangerous Liasons was the most successful and most opulent of these adaptations. The plot is motivated by a cruel wager between the beautiful but debauched Marquise de Merteuil (Glenn Close) and her misogynistic former lover, the Vicomte de Valmont (Jóhn Malkovitch). The Marquise challenges Valmont to seduce the virginal Cecile de Volanges (Uma Thurman) before the girl can be wed. Valmont offers a more difficult counter-challenge: He bets the Marquise that he will be able to bed the very moral and very married Madame de Tourvel (Michelle Pfeiffer). In the course of carrying out his plan, Valmont is stricken with a sudden case of honor and remorse, while the Marquise becomes all the more vicious. As a means of purging his soul before entering the Next World, Valmont, mortally wounded in a duel, leaves behind evidence of the Marquise's treachery, destroying her prestige in society. Dangerous Liaisons is so absorbing and entertaining that one can forgive the script's occasional glaring anachronisms.  
-----------------------------------------------------------
CAST

Glenn Close - Marquise De Merteuil 
Jóhn Malkovich - Vicomte De Valmont 
Michelle Pfeiffer - Madame De Tourvel 
Swoosie Kurtz - Madame De Volanges 
Mildred Natwick - Madame De Rosemonde 
Keanu Reeves - Chevalier Danceny 
Uma Thurman - Cecile De Volanges 
etc

----------


## Henri

*denku
(3/30/02 8:35:46 pm)
 Cili film ju ka turbulluar me shume?*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Filmi qe me ka turbulluar dhe pelqeyr sigurisht,eshte:
"One flew over cuckoo's nest".Jack Nicholson eshte teper i madh aty ,jo vetem ai por dhe Danny de Vito dhe aktore te tjere qe nuk ju mbaj mend emrat tani.
Ju a rekomandoj! Ratings*****

Pershendetje!!!!! 

*Lulka  
(3/30/02 10:58:36 pm)
Dangerous Liasons*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E kam pare para nja dy tre muajsh

Emocionet: ( ) 

*Konti Z
(4/1/02 10:39:35 am)
Kate*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ne village. Eshte nje kinema e vogel qe shfaq shume filma te huaj dhe indipendente. Quhet "Quad Cinema: dhe gjendet ne 13 street midis avenues 5 dhe 6.
Per mendimin tim s'ta keshilloj unless u have sick twisted mind dhe stomak shume te forte. Filmi duket shume i vertete dhe per arsyen se eshte low budget dhe ne te tille raste kamera ben nje pune shume te mire ne paraqitjen e skenave sa me reale.

P.S Edhe nje gje tjeter, mos ha buke para filmit. 

*roel85
(4/11/02 10:21:38 am)
Re: filmi qe me ka trubullosur me shumE*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Para nja ca muajsh me ftuan te veja ne kinema per te pare nje filem me nje goce.u futem brenda, nuk kishte shum njerez edhe u cuditem se ati filmi i ishte bere shum reklam e madhe
filmi e kishte emrin "THE PLANET OF APPES".asgje me te koti nuk kisha pare me pare ne jeten time.aty nga mezi i filmit u ngritem edhe dolem jashte per kafe.Ju rekomandoj qe edhe falas tju ftojne mos shkoni.
Filmi qe me ka pelqyer me shume ishte "Don't say a word"me "M.Dugglas" edhe "The Lord Of The Ring's"
LULKA pres te degjoj nga ty mendimin tende edhe sigurishte nga te gjithe te tjeret
"ROELI" 

*Lulka  
(4/11/02 6:08:29 pm)
Re: filmi qe me ka trubullosur me shumE*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Roeli (hahahaaa, fanella 11 te shkonte me shume)

"Don't say a word" nuk e kam pare - se te kam thene qe nuk kam aq leke sa te shkoj ne kinema. Megjithese per "Lord of the Rings" i gjeta ca leke dhe shkova e pashe. Per mua? Harxhim kóhe! Per ty? Zevendesim per legjendat e Mujit dhe te Halilit me te cilat une u rrita. (pyet mamin se t'i tregon ajjo cfare jane)

Roeli, tema eshte cilet filma ju kane turbulluar me shume, jo cilet te kane pelqyer me shume. Shko ne nje dyqan video kasetash (me qera) dhe merr "A clockwork orange". Nuk e di si i perkthehet titulli ne greqisht, por kerkoje me dimosiografous: Stanley Cubrick. Me thuaj ne te pelqeu pasi ta shóhesh.

PS: kam marre nje kompiuter ne shtepi. Instaloj internetin te djelen :-) 

*roel85
(4/15/02 9:01:07 am)
Re: filmi qe me ka trubullosur me shumE*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Lulka:e pare e punes mami nuk e mbane mende fare ato qe ti me shkruajte qe te mi tregoje po megjithate ska gje.E dyta me pare kisha thene qe filmi qe ma trubullosour me shume ishte "THE PLANET OF APPES".............po ti si duket nuk e lexove.sa per "Fanellen11" nuk i mbaja mende passwordin. :-)
(kur te installosh internetin me merre ne telefone qe te flasim.)
"ROELI" 

*katana101  
(4/15/02 12:05:38 pm)
Re: filmi qe me ka trubullosur me shumE*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 roel degjoje kete lulken tone se keshillat e saja jane si ato te motrave te medha: shko e merre njehere ate Clockwork orange. 


*roel85
(4/16/02 9:53:24 am)
Re: filmi qe me ka trubullosur me shumE*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 katana101 lulka rastisi qe eshte motra ime e madhe edhe sigurishte qe keshillate e saja i pranoje.e kam pak large po akoma vazhdoje qe ta digjoje.vajta ne video club po nuk kuptonin anglisht keta qorrat edhe nuk e gjeta dote.po keni ju te me njoftoni per filma te bukur une do ta pranoj se jam edhe pak i vogel edhe nuk di shume mire nga kinemaja me cilesi.

"roeli"

*qyfyri
(4/17/02 3:38:32 pm)
O Roelo*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nuk ke ci do keshillat e motres se madhe....nuk pine uje...
Une nuk kam moter te madhe dhe jam fare rob persmari!

Qyfo 



Edited by: Lulka   at: 4/17/02 9:58:29 pm

*Lulka  
(4/17/02 10:00:58 pm)
Re: O Roelo*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Qyfo, qeka ndaluar perdorimi i pasqyrave andej nga lagjia jote?
Ma lej vllaçkon rehat, she pashtaj filloj edhe qaj una se kam 5 vjet pa e pare dhe eshte rritur aq shume sa une nuk e njóha para nja dy vjetesh nga fotot :-( 


hng hng hng 

*roel85
(4/18/02 12:56:19 am)
Re: O Roelo*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 o Qyfo... ti nuk e digjone fare motren time te madhe?(lulken)
ska gale ti humbet.
Po une te theme qe ska gje me te mire se keshillat e motres e madhe po si duket ti ke zili qe ske moter vet edhe................
katana101 humbe fare ......
tani duhet te iki se jam ne ore mesimi edhe nuk kam shume kóhe .
"roeli"

PS: motra mos u be shume merak se ora qe do me shikosh nuk eshte shume large.te pakten do me shóhesh me kamera nga pc  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## rolua

: :i ngrysur:  po nga humbet te tere?
apo si duket mbarruan filmat qe te trubullosin?

----------


## BlueBaron

film qe te ben te rrish pa gjume tere naten per mua ka qene filmi "Nje ngjarje ne barcelone " .Do ta mbaj mend ate nate ku kam ndenjur "turni trete" megjithese isha vetem 11 vjec.
Nuk e di ne  e ka shfaqur me tv shqiptar ate film,pasi nuk e kam pare me ... :i habitur!:

----------


## Redi

E ke fjalen per ate filmin me aktorin Lino Ventura, ku behet fjale per ata qe i murosnin neper kolonat e pallateve qe ndertoheshin?

----------


## Dita

Per mua qe mbyll syte para skenave me gjak, filmi me i tmershem ka qene *Omen*. Ka pasur tre seri nder te cilat une mbaj mend se kam cuar deri ne fund vetem te treten.
Behej fjale per antikrishtin i cili kishte te shkruara ne koke qe ne lindje 666. Megjithese mund ta vrisnin ai arrinte te kalonte ne trupa te tjere dhe t'i jetonte kohes.


Redi, filmi qe permend ti eshte *Il giorno della civetta*, por mesa mbaj mend sikur nuk eshte me Lino Ventura. personazh femer sikur eshte Claudia Cardinale dhe partner me duket se ka Franco Nero.

----------


## BlueBaron

Filmi "*Nje ngjarje ne Barcelone* " eshte nje film spanjoll me sa mbaj mend une,ndersa filmi qe thua ti redi eshte film italian i viteve 70 i tipit "mafioz",ndersa filmi qe thua ti Dita trajton nje teme ku aludohet nje grusht shteti ne Italine e viteve 70 dhe titullohet "*Salamandra* ",ku luan dhe Anthony Quinn.
pershendetje nga *skuthi_vogel* .

----------


## Pretty Devil

filmi qe me ka turbullu ma shume .... Devil's Adocate .... nje film i mrekullueshem aq realist aq edhe fantastik .... e rekomandoj me plot goje .... do te meteni te mrekullum nga loja e shkelqyeme e Al Pacinos dhe e Keanu Reeves ....

tana te mirat

:a pretty devil

----------


## Redi

Skuthi i vogel, pikerisht ate po them. Ka qene film spanjoll. Aktori kryesor ka qene Lino Ventura i cili ne fund qellohet nga nje makine a motociklete duke ecur ne trotuar. Aty mbaron edhe filmi.

----------


## BlueBaron

Fix fare Redo,te sheshi me pellumba,po eshte dhe nje film tjeter ku murosen njerezit ne kollona betoni.
respekte
skuthi_vogel

----------


## ERI VLORA

KUSH E KA PARE FILMIN APOKALYPSE NOW
E SESHTE TRUBULLUAR.REALIZUAR SHUME BUKUR

----------


## erv

fimat qe me kan ber per shtypje dhe trubulluar jane 

Once they were warriors.<<<< esht film Australian me shum kuptim dhe dhimbje, me duket se actori kryesor esht Tamuara Jackson  s'jam shum i sigurt....

dhe besoj se shumica juaj e ka par The green mile esht shume domethens por ne liber esht akoma me domethens.....

----------


## bursa33

Dikush e ka permendur me lart tragjedine e Polanskit,kur i vrane te shoqen shtatezene Sharon Tate.Megjithese filmi ishte i bukur e i suksesshem,ishte vrasje e gruas se Polanskit ajo,qe fokusoi vemendjen e botes tek ky film,pasi paralelizmat ishin gati gati surreale.

Mia Farrow,mendoj une nuk ka bere film me te bukur se ate,ne rolin e nje gruaje te re me shpresa per jete,qe tmerrohet nga aksionet e burrit te saj ,duke kulminuar me marrjen e femijes.
John Cassavetes,nje nga aktoret qe me pelqen me shume eshte kryesori ne ate film,pasi Mia megjithe deshiren e mire,nuk ka gravitetin e tij e prezence skenike.Si ngjarje eshte me shume terheqese sesa si film e loje aktoresh.Pasi historia eshte rreth dickaje te pabesueshme,me shtriga etj te mban ne tension sesi do perfundoje.

----------


## gera

E ka pare ndonjeri nga ju filmin "Zemra e Nenes" film shqiptar....ka fituar vend te pare ne festivalin e Kanes, Franc (ne mos gabohem)ne kategorine e filmave te huaj...............ky eshte filmi me i realizuar shqiptar ne vitet 90.
persa i perket filmave te huaj padyshim "la vita e' bella" nga roberto benigni.......menyra se si ai i jep nje ngjyrosje gazmore nje prej krimeve me te medha kunder njerezize ne kete shekull e ben ate film akoma me te dhimbshem dhe aspak....gazmor......nje mbrekulli e vertete............

----------


## Estella

"Hanibal" ma mendja se do ju turbullonte me shume nga te gjithe.
Eshte vazhdimi i filmit "Silence of the Lambs". 
Tek "Hanibal" Lectori e ben personin te haje trurin e vet te skuqur dhe te thote se po i shijonte shume.
Very Disturbing,

----------


## kolush

Ndoshta e keni harruar filmin "Debatik" por jam i sigurte qe te gjithe keni qare kur ka vdekur Coli.
Kujtojeni nje cike.

----------


## TironciScrub

nje nga filmat me fantastik per mua eshte FIGHT CLUB.
brat pitt eshte i jashtzakonshem. karakteri i tij edhe me i mahnitshem. film me te vertete i bukur, dhe turbullues ne sensin e :kush eshte the "bad guy" .karakteri i pitt me te vertete te ve ne dileme.
american history x nje kryeveper per mendimin tim.


ama filmi horror me godites eshte THE EXORCIST.( versioni i fundit me skena te papara shum i bukur)

----------


## Klejdi

'Lolita' & "the lover"

----------

